
Twilio launches in Europe - swombat
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2011/10/twilio-launches-in-europe-opens-office-london.html
======
davidw
For values of Europe equal to: the UK, and France, Poland, Austria, Denmark,
and Portugal in beta.

~~~
stanleydrew
Can't tell whether this is snark, but I will respond as though it's not.

Obtaining phone numbers in every country is a bit of a tricky legal process.
If we waited until we had all of Europe lined up it would take quite awhile
and that wouldn't be very "lean" of us. What if it turns out nobody wants to
buy numbers in Croatia but we spent a bunch of time trying to get numbers
there?

In the end we will roll out incrementally as we bring on new carriers and
forge new relationships in other countries in Europe.

~~~
edanm
Have you considered letting people sign up to hear news about when Twilio
launches in their country? E.g., I'd love to hear when Twilio launches in
Israel.

~~~
dmor
We don't currently have a form for all countries, but if you email
help@twilio.com with your request for a country it gets tagged for the future
and we will keep you posted. So please drop us a note, every request motivates
us to work faster.

------
jgrahamc
This is great, but any chance of having a UK pricing page that's in £ (you
know, the local currency we use here)?

<http://www.twilio.com/uk/pricing>

~~~
dmor
We're working on it, for now we have to charge in dollars and we wouldn't want
to have to give you something that changes every time the currency exchange
rate changes.

~~~
swombat
Just pick a UK price that gives you some margin, and re-evaluate once every
quarter. The exchange rate doesn't change _that_ much.

~~~
redguava
Their merchant banking setup may only allow charging in USD. It would be worse
to show a price in pounds and then be billing an amount that differs.

~~~
swombat
Oh right. Then yeah, they have to keep the price in dollars.

------
sdfjkl
This is one of the best "What the hell does this thing do" pages I've seen. I
wish every business had one like that for their products:

<http://www.twilio.com/api>

Takes about 4 seconds to explain what their service does. Wonderful.

------
ropiku
Great when it will have SMS support.

Since most of the people I know have unlimited SMS it opens the possibility to
many services. Including "extending" Siri.

~~~
dmor
SMS is currently in private beta, you can request access here:
<http://www.twilio.com/pricing>

Just click the "let me know when its ready" link and enter your email address

------
sambenson
Damn, got all excited about this until I noticed the no-SMS in the UK bit.

~~~
smiler
Indeed, launching without SMS is really frustrating as this is what most
people will be interested in

------
furyg3
Great guys, welcome to this side of the pond!

Does this mean that outbound rates to EU countries (e.g. Holland) will drop
sometime soon?

------
gadders
Does this mean Patio11 needs a UK salesperson for appointmentreminder.org now?
:-)

~~~
patio11
I plead terminal stupidity on this, but it actually requires code changes to
AR in about ~12 places to support a new country at the moment, so I can't just
flip a switch. That said, UK support should be out by the end of November.

~~~
gadders
Cool! Good luck. Let me know if you need any local advice.

------
ottbot
Great stuff, looking forward to meeting some Twilio folks at the Silicon
Milkroundabout this Sunday.

------
rayhano
Apart from a Developer Evangelist... what other roles will you be hiring for
in London?

~~~
sjtgraham
we're looking for sales people too.

------
marquis
Quick workaround: buy a number on Skype (or any other international service)
and forward it to your Twilio number.

------
MarkMc
Any chance of including video chat (not just voice) in future?

------
ColdAsIce
What is twilio?

------
Uchikoma
Just looked the other way for a tiny moment and Europe is equalled with the
UK.

But perhaps from 501 Folsom St. Third Floor San Francisco California 94105
Europe looks so awfully far away, that one can only see the UK.

~~~
dmor
Twilio is GA in the UK today, we have 5 more countries in Europe in beta
today, and 11 more announced to go into beta in the coming weeks leading into
the end of 2011... with the rest of Europe to open. No geography lessons, no
shenanigans.

~~~
Uchikoma
I stand by my comment. When you launch in the UK you should write "Twilio
Launches in UK instead of "Twilio Launches in Europe".

Same as for "Twilio Launches in Chile" instead of "Twilio Launches in America"
when you launch in Chile.

